# My phone is stuck at the apple logo



## dakotafaithg (Oct 24, 2016)

Please help I've tried everything to get my phone out of the apple screen but nothing is working!!!!!!!! Help is needed ASAP


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What exactly have you tried?


----------



## nahatat (Nov 4, 2016)

may this fit your case https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5108357?tstart=0


----------

